# Capacitores de entrada en Amplificador



## ESTEBAN555 (Ago 23, 2016)

alguien sabe porquè en los  data sheet de circuitos amplificadores en la entrada incluyen algunos capacitores electrolìticos y otros solo ceràmicos?

cuàl es la diferencia?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 23, 2016)

tiene que ver con la frecuencia de corte de entrada.
con capacitores de baja capacidad tiene mejor respuesta con freucencias altas, lo capacitores mas grandes responden a frecuencias mas bajas.

depende de la aplicacion y el barrido de frecuencia.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 23, 2016)

Buenos días.

No solo hay que ver el Condensador de entrada, hay que ver, igualmente la Resistencia en paralelo que presenta la entrada del Amplificador, esto sería el equivalente a un Filtro Pasa Altos, incluso hay Amplificadores que no tienen ese Condensador de entrada (Acoplo DC).

Sal U2


----------



## luismc (Ago 30, 2016)

Normalmente se ponen condensadores cerámicos para desacoplar posibles interferencias de RF, mientras que los electrolíticos son de acoplamiento.


----------



## adiazm (Sep 1, 2016)

Normalmente se ponen dos tipos de condensadores en dos sitios distintos a la entrada de los amplificadores y tienen funciones diferentes.


Los del primer sitio y son todos los condensadores de entrada que los amplificadores llevan en serie con la señal, son condensadores de acoplamiento, y sirven para bloquear el posible voltaje DC que pueda contener la señal de audio proveniente del aparato anterior. 

Dicho esto, como forma un filtro paso alto en la señal de entrada cuanto mayor capacidad tenga mejor respuesta en graves tendrá el amplificador, pero con un limite porque cuanto mas alto es el valor de uF va en detrimento de las frecuencias altas y la velocidad de respuesta. 

Si se colocan de tipo electrolíticos de mas de 2uF la respuesta rápida transitoria y algunas altas frecuencias se ven "perjudicadas" por decirlo de alguna manera, sin embargo esa misma capacidad en un condensador de tipo MKP por ejemplo responde mucho mejor a la respuesta transitoria a las altas frecuencias a la vez que por su valor también a las frecuencia graves.

Dicho de otra manera mas sencilla, ante la elección de un condensador de entrada con un valor de 2,2uF en electrolítico o en MKP, el de MKP responderá mucho mas "musical" ante todas las situaciones de frecuencias del amplificador que el electrolítico.

Los del segundo sitio son los condensadores que suelen estar en paralelo con la resistencia de entrada del amplificador, estos son los de desacoplo y sirven para derivar o cortocircuitar a GND las frecuencias de muy muy alto valor que pueden provocar oscilación al amplificador, estos suelen ser casi siempre de tipo cerámico o los que mejor van son los de silver mica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> Dicho esto, como forma un filtro paso alto en la señal de entrada cuanto mayor capacidad tenga mejor respuesta en graves tendrá el amplificador, pero con un limite porque* cuanto mas alto es el valor de uF va en detrimento de las frecuencias altas *y la velocidad de respuesta.


No hay razón alguna para que la respuesta en altas frecuencias se perjudique por un valor muy alto del capacitor de entrada.
De hecho, Self y Cordell demuestran que el capacitor de entrada debe ser de valor muy alto (tipo 1000uF) para minimizar la dfistorsión. Un MKP en ese lugar solo pondría un capacitor del tamaño de una lata de Coca-Cola (o mas grande) si se pretende anular la THD. En esas condiciones la DDP sobre el capacitor es esencialmente nula, así que el efecto del cap es insignificante... en THD y en fase.



adiazm dijo:


> Si se colocan de tipo electrolíticos de mas de 2uF la respuesta rápida transitoria y algunas altas frecuencias se ven "perjudicadas" por decirlo de alguna manera, sin embargo esa misma capacidad en un condensador de tipo MKP por ejemplo responde mucho mejor a la respuesta transitoria a las altas frecuencias a la vez que por su valor también a las frecuencia graves.


El valor del capacitor no dice absolutamente NADA si no se considera la resistencia que fija la impedancia de entrada amplificador, así que no es lo mismo 2uF con una Zin de 500K que con una Zin de 22K. Además, la rsta en frecuencia y la rsta temporal de un FPA están directamente relacionadas, y como este es un FPA de primer orden, poca perturbación es la que se puede originar ahí.
En resumen... pura fruta.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 1, 2016)

Estaba por acotar prácticamente lo mismo que acaba de decir Eduardo. Por algún lado de este foro tengo efectuadas algunas simulaciones interesantes para ver cómo se comportaría temporalmente el filtro así formado (capacitor de acople en conjunto con la impedancia de entrada del amplificador) ante impulsos sinusoidales amortiguados (tratando de emular un golpe de bajos). En esa simulación puede verse que siempre es conveniente lograr una fci suficientemente baja para no cambiar radicalmente la envolvente de un impulso de baja frecuencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/sumador-senales-alimentado-9v-135948/#post1048765

Saludos

PD: ufff!!!, por momentos pensé que habían comenzado a regalar manzanas nuevamente ...

PD2: no olvidarse que la impedancia de salida del circuito previo ó, la de la misma fuente de señal, alteran, aunque sea mínimamente, la fci del conjunto posterior capacitor de acople + impedancia de entrada del amplificador.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Sep 1, 2016)

buenas respuestas todas...pero yo preguntaba porquè algunos circuitos amplificadores incluyen en la entrada *en serie* algunos electrolìticos y otros ceràmicos.

Mi duda no ès el valor sinò el tipo de capacitor....ahi "luismc" me respondìa que los ceràmicos son de desacople para interferencias de RF y los electrolìticos de acople---eso siempre lo supe....yo me refiero siempre *en serie* con la entrada del amplificador...

Tambièn entiendo que el capacitor en serie forma un circuito que interactùa con la impedancia de entrada y ahì modificarìa la frecuencia.

sigue mi duda de porquè electrolìticos o ceràmicos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 1, 2016)

Una lectura sugerida: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/capacitores-uso-audio-mitos-realidades-15697/

Saludos


----------



## vvnaon (Sep 1, 2016)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> buenas respuestas todas...pero yo preguntaba porquè algunos circuitos amplificadores incluyen en la entrada *en serie* algunos electrolìticos y otros ceràmicos.
> 
> Mi duda no ès el valor sinò el tipo de capacitor....ahi "luismc" me respondìa que los ceràmicos son de desacople para interferencias de RF y los electrolìticos de acople---eso siempre lo supe....yo me refiero siempre *en serie* con la entrada del amplificador...
> 
> ...



Muy recomendable lo que te dice diegomj1973 que leas, allí podrás ver la función de cada capacitor y el porque se deben de usar en determinadas situaciones con circuitos electrónicos .


----------



## luismc (Sep 2, 2016)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> buenas respuestas todas...pero yo preguntaba porquè algunos circuitos amplificadores incluyen en la entrada *en serie* algunos electrolìticos y otros ceràmicos.
> 
> Mi duda no ès el valor sinò el tipo de capacitor....ahi "luismc" me respondìa que los ceràmicos son de desacople para interferencias de RF y los electrolìticos de acople---eso siempre lo supe....yo me refiero siempre *en serie* con la entrada del amplificador...
> 
> ...




¿Podrías mostrar algún ejemplo de lo que dices? Porque salvo RF o algo así, un cerámico en serie me resulta extraño...

La impedancia de entrada Zin podría verse afectada tanto si está el condensador en serie o en paralelo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 2, 2016)

No es para nada extraño que pueda existir un condensador cerámico como elemento de acople a la entrada de un amplificador, si la impedancia de entrada del mismo amplificador es lo suficientemente alta como para exigir rangos de valores propios muy comunes en este tipo de condensadores (por ejemplo, 100 nF, si la impedancia fuese del orden de los 100 K ohmios o más). De ahí a que sea conveniente emplear uno cerámico o de cualquier otro tipo para lograr otras ventajas adicionales, es otra historia .

Influye, además, qué necesidad de fci necesitemos, ya que por ahí podemos estar hablando de un sistema multivías con amplificación activa independiente por vía y la necesidad de corte de las vías superiores no es tan baja (previendo amplificadores estrictamente dedicados a su rango y función).


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2016)

Sería tan sencillo responder y sin elucubraciones sí el interesado publicara un ejemplo mostrando los capacitores a los que hace referencia


----------



## adiazm (Sep 2, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No hay razón alguna para que la respuesta en altas frecuencias se perjudique por un valor muy alto del capacitor de entrada.
> De hecho, Self y Cordell demuestran que el capacitor de entrada debe ser de valor muy alto (tipo 1000uF) para minimizar la dfistorsión. Un MKP en ese lugar solo pondría un capacitor del tamaño de una lata de Coca-Cola (o mas grande) si se pretende anular la THD. En esas condiciones la DDP sobre el capacitor es esencialmente nula, así que el efecto del cap es insignificante... en THD y en fase.
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando me refería a poner un capacitor de 2uF, es porque normalmente la impedancia de entrada de la mayoría de los amplificadores suele ser de 47K, con esa impedancia el capacitor de 2uF forma un filtro paso alto lo suficientemente bueno para bloquear la DC y que la respuesta en frecuencia en los valores inferiores sea mas que suficiente, lo que pasa es que no me quería enrrollar mas en el mensaje.

Jamas he visto un amplificador que lleve un condensador de acoplamiento en su entrada de 1000uF.

La impedancia de un electrolítico a altas frecuencias no se comporta "tan bien" como lo haría un MKP o un MKT o un cerámico, si esto no fuese cierto, para desacoplar la RF o altas frecuencias no se usarían nunca los condensadores de 100nF de poliester por ejemplo, porque según tu con solo un electrolítico de alto valor seria suficiente.



Se perfectamente que el valor de uF depende también de la impedancia de entrada del amplificador para determinar el rango de frecuencia que tienen como filtro paso alto. Eso es de colegio, creí que se me había entendido en el primer post.

El capacitor de entrada serie en la entrada del ampli o también llamado de acoplamiento debería comportarse como un cortocircuito para la señal AC de audio y como un circuito abierto en DC. Esa es la teoría, pero en realidad el cortocircuito no es tal, cada tipo de condensador incluyendo su valor junto con la resistencia de entrada del amplificador tendrá unas curvas de impedancia en todo el rango de frecuencias distintas con unos tipos que con otros, incluso con valores iguales de capacidad y de impedancia de entrada.



Señor Zoidberg, Curiosamente ya que haces mención al señor Cordell y si has leído su libro, veras como en sus últimos esquemas de sus amplificadores *usa un capacitor de entrada no electrolítico y encima es de 1uF*. ¿Por que sera? ¿Parece que coincide con lo que yo estaba hablando? ¿Por que no puso uno de 1000uF y ademas electrolítico?

Seguimos con el señor Cordell, si te fijas por ejemplo ademas en otra zona del mismo esquema podrás ver con facilidad que en la red de realimentación pone un condensador electrolítico en paralelo con otro de *1uF de MKP*, ¿Por que pondrá este ultimo? ¿Por que precisamente especifica lo que yo estoy diciendo desde el principio con el tema de ser MKP?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> *Jamas he visto un amplificador que lleve un condensador de acoplamiento en su entrada de 1000uF.*


Ni yo tampoco, pero eso no significa que el análisis sea incorrecto. Self usa capacitores electrolíticos de 220uF o 470uF en sus diseños de señal débil (preamps y filtros) por que de esa forma _reduce la distorsión por debajo del nivel propio de los AO y puede usar resistencias de muy bajo valor para reducir también el ruido Johnson del circuito_ (eso es lo que dije en el segundo párrafo).
En el caso de los amplificadores de potencia, usa valores mas pequeños por que las resistencias asociadas (Zin) son mucho mayores, pero además tiene otra política de diseño que se basa en no controlar el extremo inferior de la banda pasante con el FPA de entrada para no alterar la fase de la/s señal/es que manda el pre+filtros.



adiazm dijo:


> La impedancia de un electrolítico a altas frecuencias no se comporta "tan bien" como lo haría un MKP o un MKT o un cerámico, si esto no fuese cierto, para desacoplar la RF o altas frecuencias no se usarían nunca los condensadores de 100nF de poliester por ejemplo, porque según tu con solo un electrolítico de alto valor seria suficiente.


Precisamente sobre esto era la observación, y no sobre el valor del capacitor usado. Ya se conoce que la respuesta de un electrolítico en RF es bastante mala, *pero los amplificadores de audio no amplifican RF!!*, y si estás amplificando RF tenés un problema mucho mas serio que el valor del capacitor.
Y si tenés que desacoplar RF (que es algo diferente a dejarla circular en el amplificador) no podés usar poliester o polipropileno por que tampoco responden bien en altas frecuencias (arriba de 1 Mhz). En esos casos SIEMPRE se usa cerámicos normales o multicapa, o versión NP0 si necesitás estabilidad con la temperaratura o baja distorsión de las señales...



adiazm dijo:


> Seguimos con el señor Cordell, si te fijas por ejemplo ademas en otra zona del mismo esquema podrás ver con facilidad que en la red de realimentación pone un condensador electrolítico en paralelo con otro de *1uF de MKP*, ¿Por que pondrá este ultimo? ¿Por que precisamente especifica lo que yo estoy diciendo desde el principio con el tema de ser MKP?


Está explicado en los párrafos anteriores, pero se conoce desde los 80's que los capacitores de polipropileno no producen THD, así que no es descabellado usarlos, siempre que se mantengan en valores pequeños por que si no toman un tamaño y peso considerables.
Ahora.. lo de poner un MKP en paralelo con un electrolítico deberías preguntárselo a Cordell, ya que la THD no la puede "atajar" de esa forma. Decime a cual esquema te referís y lo veo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 2, 2016)

Un enlace interesante para consultar de autores referentes en el tema:

http://www.reliablecapacitors.com/pickcap.htm


----------

